
Ask HN: How is Marc Andreessen able to tweet so much? - pshin45
I know he&#x27;s a super-intelligent and quick-thinking guy, but it seems humanly impossible to tweet as prolifically as he does, given the type of busy schedule I assume he has.<p>Occam&#x27;s Razor makes me think he must have an entire team of ghostwriters who know him well and come up with a long list of smart tweet-length things that he would say, and then he publishes the ones he likes.<p>I&#x27;ve heard that&#x27;s what other &quot;social media mavens&quot; like Guy Kawasaki and George Takei do, but I was wondering if there&#x27;s anyone here who&#x27;s &quot;in the know&quot; who could shed light on whether that&#x27;s the case for Marc Andreessen as well.<p>Also, what do you think of this practice of ghost-tweeting? Does it feel inauthentic, or should it not matter as long as the content is interesting and fully endorsed by the person under whose name it&#x27;s being published?
======
devb0x
walk down to a meeting - throw together a tweet. wait for meeting to start..
wait for coffee.. throw out a tweet

~~~
thisGuysAccount
s/tweet/tweet using a voice-to-text software so you don't have to stop what
you're doing for 5 minutes to type/g

------
petervandijck
A LOT of meetings and travel, I imagine.

